# Whoring out my shrimps :)



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Obligatory pictures of my baby's since most are posting theres....
Wanted to whore mine out as well 

Enjoy the pics!
Taken with my phone so the quality is not as good as it would be with my DSLR.

The tank the shrimps are in...
As you can notice, thats a bunch of HM that I haven't gotten around to trimming..


Dropped in a piece of food for them to come take some photos 


Mmmm....white legs...smexxxy


One of my mommas...how intense is that white? 


Shrimp ball


Another female with some smexxxy legs


One of many berried females that I have in the tank


And....soon to be their new home  
Will make a journal on this one soon..
17Gal Starfire tank 


Well, thats it folks.
Hope you enjoyed the pictures!!


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Jaysan said:


>


Wow looks like shrimp heaven to me. Great photos - talk to Dominique Sunday about the benefits of a macros lens for shots of her killifish 

Greg


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

greg said:


> Wow looks like shrimp heaven to me. Great photos - talk to Dominique Sunday about the benefits of a macros lens for shots of her killifish
> 
> Greg


If you want Greg, I can bring my camera by with my Macro lens for you guys 
Can take some shots of your setups DSLR style


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow, very nicely done, tanks and shrimps.

Do you have CO2 in the first tank? Regular fert dosing? Plants are going crazy there. It gives me some idea of what I'll do to the Fluval Flora in my living room.

And yes, those white leg CRS, darn... I'll have to get some ;-)

BTW, how big is the first tank? Also, lots of babies I can see in the pics too.


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Jaysan said:


> If you want Greg, I can bring my camera by with my Macro lens for you guys
> Can take some shots of your setups DSLR style


I've got the camera, just trying to justify a macro lens to the wife 

Greg


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

randy said:


> Wow, very nicely done, tanks and shrimps.
> 
> Do you have CO2 in the first tank? Regular fert dosing? Plants are going crazy there. It gives me some idea of what I'll do to the Fluval Flora in my living room.
> 
> ...


Thanks Randy!

This tank is very low tech, haha
No Co2, no fert, probably expired soil. (about 1 to 1.5 years now)
Ph is probably around 6.8-7.2 for these guys. 
Have a regular CLF bulb over this tank.

Set it and forget it 

Oh, and the tank size is 7-8 Gallons, the 30cmx30cm cube tank


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

greg said:


> I've got the camera, just trying to justify a macro lens to the wife
> 
> Greg


Maybe show her this picture will suffice 

Taken with macro lens


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

I didnt know you had these beauties Jay! D: hopefully breeding goes well and we'll have a new CRS supplier hah! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I just wish I could afford a macro lens for my DSLR. I have one for my ancient SLR, but I'd have to dig it all out and clean it up.. the DLSR is a lot more versatile. I'll just have to be patient.
Nice shrimpies ! But I've never seen anyone use the word smexxy before .


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

What substrate you use for your new 17G?


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

randy said:


> What substrate you use for your new 17G?


The substrate is the netlea shrimo soil. 
Never used it before, thought I would give it a try.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Jaysan said:


> The substrate is the netlea shrimo soil.
> Never used it before, thought I would give it a try.


I see, the colour looks a bit different from mine but I guess it's the light. I have two tanks with Netlea and they are all pretty good. PH is on the low side, with UGF it stays at 5.3, without it's about 5.6, and 6 months later the PH stays pretty stable.


----------



## Bar0n (Nov 26, 2012)

nice setup!


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Jaysan said:


> Thanks Randy!
> 
> This tank is very low tech, haha
> No Co2, no fert, probably expired soil. (about 1 to 1.5 years now)
> ...


Nice to see 'low tech' works as well

You have stunning shrimp... with very sexy white legs.

Missed you at the Shrimpsters meet.


----------



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

ur shrimps are so pretty! do u know where i can buy ss grade crs?


----------



## ice (Jan 14, 2011)

Your shrimp have such nice colour. Great work!!
Missed you at the shrimp meeting.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

randy said:


> I see, the colour looks a bit different from mine but I guess it's the light. I have two tanks with Netlea and they are all pretty good. PH is on the low side, with UGF it stays at 5.3, without it's about 5.6, and 6 months later the PH stays pretty stable.


Great. Hopefully this does well for me  The hard part for me is that these shrimps grew up in ph around 7 so hopefully going to ph of 5.5-6.0 wont be too much of a shock. It will be a slow drip for sure. 


Bar0n said:


> nice setup!


Thanks Baron 


Scotmando said:


> Nice to see 'low tech' works as well
> 
> You have stunning shrimp... with very sexy white legs.
> 
> Missed you at the Shrimpsters meet.


Thanks Scott! Yea, I planed on going around 2 but things came up  hopefully next time 


lovevc said:


> ur shrimps are so pretty! do u know where i can buy ss grade crs?


Msg me 


ice said:


> Your shrimp have such nice colour. Great work!!
> Missed you at the shrimp meeting.


Thanks! 
Yea, things came up  I heard I missed a great meet


----------

